# συμβιβασμένη του κερατά



## nikolaou (Apr 17, 2013)

Το ερώτημα προέκυψε όταν φτιάχναμε υποτίτλους στα (αμερικάνικα) αγγλικά για το ανέβασμα της "Μπουχάρας" (Μουρσελάς) από ερασιτεχνικό θίασο στο Χιούστον. 
Δεδομένου ότι (αριστερός) "συμβιβασμένος" με την ελληνική έννοια και αντίστοιχη προϊστορία μάλλον δεν υπάρχει στην αμερικάνικη πραγματικότητα (το πλησιέστερο που μού έρχεται είναι δηλώσεις επί μακαρθισμού ή θρησκευτική υποκρισία), και το "κερατάς" έχει την γνωστή διττή (τουλάχιστον) έννοια στα ελληνικά, σκέφτηκα την απόδοση "freaking conformist". H πρωταγωνίστρια λοιπόν αποκαλείται "συμβιβασμένη του κερατά", οπότε ο άντρας της αναρωτιέται αμέσως "Ποιος είναι ο κερατάς", που το έβαλα "Who's freaking?" για να ταιριάξει κάπως το νόημα και το λογοπαίγνιο.
Πρόχειρες λύσεις που δεν ικανοποιούν. 
Καμμιά καλύτερη ιδέα;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλησπέρα!
Ερώτηση: πόσο αθυρόστομος μπορείτε να γίνετε; Δεν θα μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την... αυθεντική f word και να αναρωτιέται ο σύζυγος για τη διπλή σεξουαλική ζωή της κυρίας του (που αυτομάτως τον καθιστά κερατά);


----------



## nikolaou (Apr 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Καλησπέρα!
> Ερώτηση: πόσο αθυρόστομος μπορείτε να γίνετε; Δεν θα μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την... αυθεντική f word και να αναρωτιέται ο σύζυγος για τη διπλή σεξουαλική ζωή της κυρίας του (που αυτομάτως τον καθιστά κερατά);



Πράγματι, αυτή ήταν και η αρχική έμπνευση (f...), αλλά "επειδή θα βλέπουν και παιδιά", το f... έγινε freaking, το οποίο όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τίνος υποκατάστατο είναι. (Αντίστοιχο και στα ελληνικά, ξέρω γω, "την Παναχαϊκή μου" αντί "την Παναγία μου", κ.α.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Γεια σου, Μιχάλη. Είναι λίγο στημένο το αστείο από το ξεκίνημά του, εκτός αν ο ερωτών δεν ξέρει καλά ελληνικά. Και μετά, όταν αναρωτιέται —στα ελληνικά για τον κερατά, στα αγγλικά για τον freaking (που θα μπορούσε να είναι και frigging, αλλά αυτό έχει καταντήσει χειρότερο από το fucking  )— δίνεται συνέχεια; Ή μένει έτσι, μετέωρο; Για να πέσουν καλές ιδέες, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε όλο το αστείο — αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι δύσκολα θα βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο από την «πρόχειρη» λύση σας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Στα ξεκούδουνα, χωρίς να ξέρω αν κολλάει καθόλου, μια ιδέα:

— She's such a yes man!
— Or should that be a yes woman? Or yes person?

Πω πω, όλη τη συζήτηση για το PC χώρεσα σε δυο γραμμές!


----------



## cougr (Apr 17, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχουν πολλοί αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας, που όπως και εγώ, έχουμε πλήρη άγνοια πάνω στο θέμα και ήλπιζα ότι κάποιος/α θα είχε την καλοσύνη να μας εξηγήσει κάποια στιγμή, έστω και εν συντομία το νόημα της υπό συζήτηση φράσης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Η ΜΠΟΥΧΑΡΑ
Το έργο περιστρέφεται γύρω από τη ζωή ενός ζευγαριού που προσπαθεί να πείσει και να πειστεί και το ίδιο πως δεν συμβιβάστηκε με τον τρόπο ζωής των περισσότερων Ελλήνων μετά την μεταπολίτευση και όλους εκείνους που δεν δίστασαν να εκμεταλλευτούν τον πόνο και την ανάγκη του διπλανού τους προς δικό τους όφελος και για να περνάνε αυτοί καλά.

Το «του κερατά» είναι, ξέρεις, επιτατικό.


----------



## cougr (Apr 18, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, nickel. Το πράγμα που κέντρισε την περιέργειά μου ήταν η πρόταση στην αρχική ανάρτηση που λέει «Δεδομένου ότι *(αριστερός) "συμβιβασμένος" με την ελληνική έννοια και αντίστοιχη προϊστορία μάλλον δεν υπάρχει στην αμερικάνικη πραγματικότητα *(το πλησιέστερο που μού έρχεται είναι δηλώσεις επί μακαρθισμού ή θρησκευτική υποκρισία), …» και θα με ενδιέφερε να ξέρω τις συνυποδηλώσεις της λέξης "συμβιβασμένος/η" στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο. Δηλαδή εννοεί εν γένει τους «κομμουνιστές» ή μήπως κάτι άλλο- π.χ. τον μέσο πολίτη της εποχής εκείνης;


----------



## pontios (Apr 18, 2013)

Καλές ερωτήσεις, cougr.
Χωρίς την ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το "του κερατά" σημαίνει "χάλια/=crap" εδώ, η μπορεί να αναφέρεται έμμεσα στον κομμουνιστικό (η άλλο) αγώνα /cause (που εμπλέκεται εδώ, και που προκάλεσε τα χάλια); Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.
Θα ήταν καλό να γνωρίζουμε αν αυτή (η γυναικά) ήταν απλώς μια κομφορμίστρια ή κάτι περισσότερο, π.χ. θα ήταν βολικό αν ήταν οπαδός, κάτι που ισοδυναμεί με το "married to the (freakin) cause" (rather than just conforming to it), και ο σύζυγος θα μπορούσε φυσικά να αναρωτιόταν, σ΄αυτήν την περίπτωση, μήπως αναφερόταν στον ίδιο, αυτό το "freakin cause";
The woman concerned would be a bigamist, in effect. ;)
All guess work.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2013)

pontios said:


> Χωρίς την ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το "του κερατά" σημαίνει "χάλια/=crap" εδώ, η μπορεί να αναφέρεται έμμεσα στον κομμουνιστικό (η άλλο) αγώνα /cause (που εμπλέκεται εδώ, και που προκάλεσε τα χάλια);


Η έκφραση «του κερατά» είναι επιτατικό, όπως γράφει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.


----------



## pontios (Apr 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η έκφραση «του κερατά» είναι επιτατικό, όπως γράφει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.



Ευχαριστώ, Palavra.
.. και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι το διάβασα λάθος ως επιτακτικό (as in mandatory/imperative), νόμιζα ότι το εγραψε (ο nickel, τον οποίον ζητώ συγνώμη τώρα) σαν αστείο.:woot:


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Pontios, the meaning of "του κερατά" is very clear to the native speaker. If you don't understand the meaning of a term, please ask the native speakers to explain it to you as fully as possible (which I know I haven't done). But don't go into explanations or guesswork that can only be misleading to passers-by.


----------



## pontios (Apr 18, 2013)

I understand, nickel and sorry again. Also, I didn't realise that you responded above (to cougr's question, as I misread your response).


----------



## nikolaou (Apr 19, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.
Το yesman (για "συμβιβασμένη") πέρασε απ' το μυαλό μου αλλά κόλλησε - η PC συνέχεια που προστέθηκε από τον Nickel είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα!
Όλο το κείμενο του έργου το έβαλα εδώ: http://db.tt/yfefpaeD.
Το λογοπαίγνιο είναι πράγματι όπως αναφέρθηκε στα προηγούμενα σχόλια, δηλαδή "του κερατά" με επιτατική σημασία και με την σημασία του απατημένου.


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2013)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι λειτουργεί ως επιτατικό (το του κερατά), και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι (όπως το αναφέρατε), αλλά μήπως ταυτοχρόνως αποκαλείται και μια χάλια η άθλια γυναίκα (και κατ 'επέκταση και έμμεσα, δεν μπορεί, επίσης, να υποδηλώνει ότι η κατάσταση και οι συνθήκες είναι χάλια;- ίσως το παρατράβηξα λιγάκι τώρα - και δηλαδή να είναι συμβιβασμένη με τα χάλια;); 
Ρωτάω αυτή την φορά (δεν υποθέτω - για να μην φάω ξύλο)! ;)
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/του_κερατά

του κερατά
δείχνει κάτι το αυτονόητο και χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως ως αγανάκτηση
ε, του κερατά πια! Ακόμα δεν το κατάλαβες;

*χάλια*
*πεινάλες του κερατά, αεριτζήδες του κερατά, ποδοσφαιριστές του κερατά ..*.



(I couldn't access the pdf file, unfortunately).


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε αποδώ το pdf, ισιωμένο:
http://rapidshare.com/files/84006003/Bukhara.pdf


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Λοιπόν, Μιχάλη, αυτό δεν βγαίνει με την πληροφορία που μας έδωσες — ανήκει στην κατηγορία «όσα ξέρει ο μεταφραστής δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος», πρέπει δηλαδή να ξέρεις όλο το μπλαμπλά για να κάνεις προκοπή. 

Και φυσικά είναι στημένο το αστείο. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο τι σημαίνει «Όχι μόνο είσαι συμβιβασμένη, μωρό μου, αλλά και του κερατά συμβιβασμένη». Όλοι μας καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει (εντάξει, εκτός από τον pontio  ) και ότι δεν βρίζει το σύζυγο. Οπότε: αφύσικο το πρωτότυπο, αφύσικη και η μετάφραση. Εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε να το βελτιώσουμε αν μπορούμε, να το κάνουμε και κατάλληλο για σχολική παράσταση αν πρέπει. Πάντως, με το «yesman» δεν βγαίνει άκρη.

Όχι, δεν έχω εύκολη λύση, αλλά είναι ωραία η πρόκληση.

Pontios, μόνο επιτατική είναι η σημασία του εδώ (άλλο τι θέλει να καταλάβει ο σύζυγος). Το λέμε καλύτερα με το «καρα» αυτό: «Καρασυμβιβασμένη είσαι!» Όπως λέμε «βλάκας με πατέντα». Αυτά είναι επιτατικά.


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2013)

Ας συμβιβαστώ και συμμορφωθώ κι εγώ, τότε, πριν αποδοθεί αυτό το καρα/πρόθεμα του κερατά και σε έμενα. :inno:

I don't know if a similar word play could be set up, which similarly insinuated that the woman concerned was sleeping around (that she was cuckolding her husband), if she were accused (let's say) of being "married to the regime" or "in bed with the regime", something along these lines?


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

pontios said:


> "in bed with the regime"


Αυτό μου αρέσει πολύ. Και μάλιστα η μετάφραση θα μπορούσε να παίξει και με μια εξίσου στημένη «παρεξήγηση», όπου υποτίθεται ότι αυτή δεν ξέρει τη γαλλόφερτη ρεζίμ και ακούει κάτι σαν «in bed with their Jim». Και (το ξαναγράφουμε, βέβαια) αρχίζει ο σύζυγος να αναρωτιέται με ποιον νομίζουν ότι ξενοκοιμάται η γυναίκα του! :upz:


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> «in bed with their Jim».



..or in bed with Reggie, as an alternative.


----------

